# cross-processing



## ironsidephoto (Oct 31, 2006)

hey,
i'm getting into cross-processing, and i was wondering if anyone knew of a place to get some cheap slide film?



also, i have a new site...http://ironsidephotography.com

 what do you think? suggestions/critiques?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 31, 2006)

What size slide film


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 31, 2006)

regular 35mm


----------



## Mohain (Nov 1, 2006)

Get out of date film from ebay.


----------

